
Google tried to change China, but China may end up changing Google - hn_throwaway_99
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/22/technology/google-china-conventionality.html
======
magnusdeus123
> Now even many democratic governments are adopting stringent curbs on online
> speech. For instance, in Europe, a “right to be forgotten” rule has forced
> Google and other search engines to remove results that are judged to invade
> people’s privacy, and more rules governing hate speech and propaganda are in
> the works.

> “This argument makes me very sad: The world is becoming more like China, so
> therefore we might as well be in China,” said Rebecca MacKinnon, an internet
> freedom advocate at New America, a think tank.

Wow, what a leap of reasoning. Equating Europe's 'Right to be Forgotten' laws;
a bulwark of privacy, to China's panopticon. You lost me.

------
b_b
The funny thing is, even if Google does go back into business in China, it
won't be long before its IP and servers are looted in exchange for the
bolstering of native Chinese businesses. Where's the long-term vision on this
one?

